# Coffee suggestions



## DigiIce (May 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking at buying a grinder and some beans online, I've been weighing up the Hario mini and the Porlex mini which seems to be out of stock almost everywhere.

I've heard good things about hasbean but have no idea which to pick, I generally like neutral/chocolately tasting coffee and have tried a lot of supermarket ground beans in my cafetiere, best so far has been the sainsburys all day blend which has a nice flavour and slight chocolate smell/taste. Could anyone suggest anything along those lines?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya,

Are you looking for brewed or espresso?

For darker roasts, you could try something from Union (they have varying extremes - some very very dark).

Hasbean tend to roast pretty light, so this puts a few people off - but they do some quality beans too!

Then you've got Square Mile, James Gourmet, Extract, SmokeyBarn etc.

Best look at the UK roasters section of the forum

Hope that helps

Regards


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DigiIce said:


> Hi, I'm looking at buying a grinder and some beans online, I've been weighing up the Hario mini and the Porlex mini which seems to be out of stock almost everywhere.


Welcome to the forum. Check out CoffeeHit - they are showing the Porlex mini as 'in stock'. Recommending beans is tricky as tastes differ. Most on-line roasters do taster packs which are good value and will help you decide what level of roast you prefer and what beans you like best. Subscription deals offer great value but tie you in for three, six or twelve months as you pay upfront. Londinium is the exception - you pay as you go and can cancel whenever you like.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Then you've got Square Mile, James Gourmet, Extract, SmokeyBarn etc.


Hi & welcome to the Forum.

You also have Rave, direct or from Amazon, if you are looking for choc & dark but not too dark

Whichever, but you will find any of these so much better than Supermarket beans.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Has Bean put tasting notes with all their beans, so find one that you like the sound of and go for it. I find their Single Origins much better than their blends, so would advise against the starter packs.

Smokey Barn have some nice beans too which are worth checking out.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Subscription deals offer great value but tie you in for three, six or twelve months as you pay upfront. Londinium is the exception - you pay as you go and can cancel whenever you like.


Hasbean now offer a direct debit sub which can be cancelled at any time. Subs are a great way to taste new and different beans and I would highly recommend giving one a go. They are also a great way to reduce postage costs.



DigiIce said:


> I've heard good things about hasbean but have no idea which to pick, I generally like neutral/chocolately tasting coffee and have tried a lot of supermarket ground beans in my cafetiere, best so far has been the sainsburys all day blend which has a nice flavour and slight chocolate smell/taste. Could anyone suggest anything along those lines?


Not wanting to offend but you probably dont know what you do like yet if you have only been having supermarket coffee. Supermarket coffee does not have a taste other than burnt, once you try freshly roasted you will be opening up to a whole new spectrum of flavours you never knew existed in coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I were you I would set up a coffee cupping session with 3 or 4 single origins. Go for a Brazil, El Salvador, Kenya etc for a wide range.

Cupping is simple (has bean have a video guide) - you'll learn quickly that the flavours in coffee are wide ranging and really exciting.


----------

